# So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2019/2020: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch im Handel oder als Download



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. Juli 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2019/2020: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch im Handel oder als Download*

						Den PC und seine Komponenten verstehen: Am 31. Juli 2019 erscheint das neue PCGH-Wissensbuch "So funktioniert Ihr Computer" in einer komplett überarbeiteten Neuauflage - im Handel oder auch digital. Auf 164 Seiten bieten wir detaillierte Informationen für alle, die mehr über Ihren Rechner wissen möchten - vollständig aktualisiert gegenüber der letzten Fassung aus dem Jahre 2017 zum Preis von 11,99 Euro für die Handelsausgabe bzw. 9,99 Euro für die Digitalausgabe.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2019/2020: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch im Handel oder als Download*


----------



## Leuenzahn (31. Juli 2019)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2019/2020: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch im Handel oder als Download*

Hat mich spontan angesprochen. Ich bin ja viel auf de Seite unterwegs, aber so Sonderbeilagen etc. entdeckst dann zum Teil zufällig. Da entgehen einem dann die guten Dinge. Das wird schon beworben kein Thema, aber irgendwie müßen die Eigenprodukte da noch mehr "ins Auge stechen". Anderseits willst die Kunden durch Dauerbeschallung auch nicht madig machen, schwierig. 

Ihr macht doch viele Videos, setzt doch da immer ne Produktplatzierung eurer aktuellen Sachen mit rein. Kostet ja nicht viel mehr, stellst halt das aktuelle Heft mal kurz neben die vorzustellende Graka und pikst den Redakteur solange mit nem Stock in den Rücken, bis er was dazu sagt. Die Leute holen sich ja gratis die Infos zur Hardware ab, da können se dann auch 1-2 mal auf die Ausgaben der PCGH hingewiesen werden ohne wegzusterben.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (31. Juli 2019)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2019/2020: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch im Handel oder als Download*

Hurra ! Da ich bereits die anderen 3 Ausgaben der letzten Jahre ehrfürchtig verschlungen habe  , darf diese natürlich auch nicht fehlen; Print natürlich.


----------



## dustyjerk (1. August 2019)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2019/2020: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch im Handel oder als Download*

Oh, das klingt sehr interessant. Kann man sowas im Kiosk um die Ecke bestellen lassen, wenn's nicht vorliegt?


----------



## Idefix Windhund (4. August 2019)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2019/2020: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch im Handel oder als Download*

Warum nicht auch als Print bei Amazon?


----------



## Blackvoodoo (6. August 2019)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2019/2020: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch im Handel oder als Download*

Ehrlich gesagt, es ist mir egal wie mein PC funktioniert, wichtig ist DAS er funktioniert.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (7. August 2019)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2019/2020: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch im Handel oder als Download*



dustyjerk schrieb:


> Oh, das klingt sehr interessant. Kann man sowas im Kiosk um die Ecke bestellen lassen, wenn's nicht vorliegt?



Klar, das sollte mit allen unseren Print-Erzeugnissen möglich sein.


----------



## garfield36 (10. August 2019)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2019/2020: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch im Handel oder als Download*

Ich vermute mal, dass wegen der Vorlaufzeit die Themen Ryzen 3000 und X570  in dem Heft nicht behandelt werden. Da wäre ein späterer Veröffentlichungstermin mit Einbindung dieser Themen wohl besser gewesen.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (12. August 2019)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2019/2020: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch im Handel oder als Download*

Warum? Das ändert doch nicht das Funktionsprinzip eines PC!


----------



## Basileukum (5. September 2019)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2019/2020: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch im Handel oder als Download*

Wundebar, ich hab es seit ein paar Wochen und stöber mich jetzt gerade durch, sehr zu empfehlen!


----------



## Gerwald (5. September 2019)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2019/2020: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch im Handel oder als Download*

Ist das ePapier nur ein Abklatsch vom Heft oder so richtig.
Interessieren würde es mich schon


----------



## binär-11110110111 (10. September 2019)

*AW: So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2019/2020: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch im Handel oder als Download*



Gerwald schrieb:


> Ist das ePapier nur ein Abklatsch vom Heft oder so richtig.
> Interessieren würde es mich schon



Deine Anfrag konnte nicht korrekt verarbeitet werden. Meintest Du, ob die Digitalausgabe eine Kopie der Handelsausgabe (JA!) oder die Digitalausgabe eine "Kopie" der monatlichen Heftausgabe (NEIN!) ist ?

Gruß, Cortana

Und nun kaufe umgehend "So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2019/2020: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch" und geh' anschließend mit mir im App Store Shoppen !


----------



## Case39 (29. Mai 2021)

Wann dürfen wir denn mit einer aktualisierten Ausgabe (2021/22)  rechnen?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (29. Mai 2021)

Moin!

Für dieses Jahr ist nichts geplant. Schauen wir 2022 nochmal. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## binär-11110110111 (2. September 2022)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Für dieses Jahr ist nichts geplant. Schauen wir 2022 nochmal.
> 
> ...


September 2022 !!! UND ???


----------

